# NAK-Server

## nautilis99

Ich stelle mal eine bloede Frage:

Was ist ein NAK-Server?

Ich weiss: NAK heisst not-acknowleged.

Ein ehemaliger Mitarbeier hat einen NAK-Server für

Cisco-Switche und Rouer aufgesetz und keine Doku hinerlassen.

Ziel: SNMP-Trap bei Patchen eines Ports.

Wie gesagt: bloede Frage

----------

## tomk

Moved from Other Languages to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

